# 13 Kilometer langer Kanal am Po



## gerryxy169 (13. September 2005)

Ich habe von einem Kanal in Italien am Po gehört, wo man sehr gut auf Karpfen und Waller angeln kann. Ist angeblich in der letzten Zeit durch die Angelmedien gegangen, aber an mir leider spurlos vorbei! Kann mir jemand sagen wie dieser Kanal heißt und wo man ihn findet?

Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar!

Gruss Gerhard


----------



## posengucker (14. September 2005)

*AW: 13 Kilometer langer Kanal am Po*

Hi geryxy169,

ich vermute mal, es ist der Canale Bianco gemeint.

Wenn du auf der SS309 aus Venedig kommst, biegst du in Porto Viro rechts ab, folgst der Strasse bis zum Damm und folgst diesen. Du erreichst nach einigen Kilometern eine Schleuse (hier kann man mit dem Boot vom Po reinschleusen). Rechts von der Schleuse geht der Levante weg und links der Canale Bianco. Vom Damm fährst du bei Cavanella Po runter, immer gerade aus, dann kommst du direkt zur Brücke über den Canale Bianco.

Allerdings ist seit kurzen das Fischen vom Boot aus verboten. Anscheinend sind Angelboote den Schleppern im Weg gewesen bzw. nicht rechtzeitig ausgewichen  #q  #q .

Du hast am Canale Bianco eine stark befahrerene Strasse und einen Ring für Motorräder in der Nähe. Ist nicht jedermanns Geräuschkulisse. 

Es werden immer wieder grosse Fische aus dem Bianco gemeldet. Für uns war es immer eine Ausweichmöglichkeit, wenn das Wasser im Delta zu sandig und wolikg war. Im Mai jedoch war der Bianco schmutziger als der Po!!!!

lg
Werner


----------



## rob (14. September 2005)

*AW: 13 Kilometer langer Kanal am Po*

echt werner!die haben das fischen vom boot aus jetzt verboten!
hast du mit harri gesprochen?
also nichts mehr mit driften in unserer orangenen welsjacht:c :q
tja wenn ich da so an einige boote denke die wir gesehen haben,wundert es mich eh nicht das sie es nun verboten haben.einige durften ja gar nicht reinfahren....lg rob


----------



## posengucker (14. September 2005)

*AW: 13 Kilometer langer Kanal am Po*

Ja Rob,

gestern mit Harri telefoniert und dieses Neuigkeit erfahren.
Im Levante darf noch vom Boot aus gefischt werden, obwohl dort mehr Schiffsverkehr herrscht.

Aber vom Ufer aus geht sicher auch was.

lg
Werner


----------



## gerryxy169 (14. September 2005)

*AW: 13 Kilometer langer Kanal am Po*

hallo werner,

erst mal danke für deine antwort!

die beschreibung die ich von dem kanal habe ist - ca 13 km lang, ca. 150 meter breit, man darf nur auf einer seite fischen da auf der anderen naturschutzgebiet ist, man braucht ein schlauchboot oder ähnliches um den köder(karpfen) damit auf die andere kanalseite zu bekommen, zum wallerangeln spannt man reissleinen über den kanal, viele einheimische angler, man fischt vom ufer aus und zeltet am angelplatz - das wurde mir von einem ortskundigen fischer erzählt, aber leider ist ihm *der name nicht mehr eingefallen!*

Glaubst du es könnte sich um den bianco handeln?

lg
Gerhard


----------



## posengucker (14. September 2005)

*AW: 13 Kilometer langer Kanal am Po*

Hallo Gerhard,

nach deiner Beschreibung kann es sich nicht um den Canale Biano handeln, da Bojenspannen wegen der Schlepper wenig Sinn macht. Levante hat noch mehr Schiffsverkehr.

Tut mir leid, aber sonst fällt mir kein Canale im Podelta ein.

Da wären nur noch die Seitenarme Goro, Gnocca und Maistre. Vielleicht liegt der Canale im Mittellauf, dort war ich noch nicht.

lg
Werner


----------



## Soxl (14. September 2005)

*AW: 13 Kilometer langer Kanal am Po*

Hoi Werner #h 


> ...gestern mit Harri telefoniert und dieses Neuigkeit erfahren.


Nö, keine Neuigkeit, jedenfalls nicht "brandneu" - wir wurden im heuer im Mai vom Campbetreiber & Guide (Du weisst ja wo ich war) bereits darauf hingewiesen dass das Angeln vom Boot aus im Bianco strengstens verboten ist |rolleyes

Hat mich damals allerdings weniger interessiert, da ich ohnehin zum Carpen dort war, und da driftet man eher selten  

Gruß, Chris


----------



## posengucker (15. September 2005)

*AW: 13 Kilometer langer Kanal am Po*

Hi Soxl,

mit dem von Dir angesprochenen Camp gab es immer wieder Probleme im Bianco.

Der Harri hat aber bei der Kartenausgabe nachgefragt, ob es ein Problem wäre vom Boot aus im Bianco zu fischen und damals war es keines bzw. erlaubt.

lg
Werner


----------

